# My Diy Mobile Slingshot/blowgun Target



## Turtle (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm currently building this flip target so I can practice both slingshot & blowgun just by flipping the target over. The ramps inside are 3/4" plywood & the side walls are 5/8". It's 2'X2' Cube.
I still need to add a handle & pair of wheels to it so I can roll it around like a cart. I also plan on adding a hinged door to the back side of it for easy access. The plan is to be able to store a stack of paper targets underneath the foam blowgun target. Also so I can retrieve any darts that separate from the cones. The bottom of the slingshot side of the target is slightly angled toward the front so the steel shot will roll to the front & out of a hole into an ammo cache so I don't have to take the paper target off to retrieve any ammo. I will probably make the cache out of PVC pipe which will double as a storage container. I will add onto it once the rest is done so I can work out the functionality of it. Other plans are to have a set of swiveling legs on the sides that will flip into position so I can elevate it up off the ground about 2 feet or so. I will add some eye bolts on the sides so it can be hung from a tree branch or other location.

Still needs some trim on the front to make it fancy... Also so I can attach a sheet of cardboard to staple paper targets too.









Slight modification of the target sdo it would fit snug in the topside. It's secured with 3 screws on the sides that can easily be removed with a screwdriver.









Backside pic before the foam target was added. This is where I will store the targets & two of the legs and maybe some PVC tube canisters of ammo.









Here's a backside pic of the angles on the steep top ramp & angled bottom.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Cool box...Like to see it with the flip up legs when you are finished.

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like nice work and a space saving idea. Give an update and review of how well it works for catchicg slingshot ammo after a thousand rounds or so.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

looks good my friend ,i need to make one of these soon


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sliungshots and blowguns! does it get any better?


----------



## Turtle (Jun 7, 2012)

I had an epiphany about it when I was driving around. I'm going to cover the steep top ramp with a sheet of thin galvanized steel so I can use it as a pellet trap too. I doubt the steel shot would imbed in the wood with that angle, but it would do some good damage. I am pretty certain pellets would penetrate it, so this should help with both & make it last longer.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Turtle said:


> I had an epiphany about it when I was driving around. I'm going to cover the steep top ramp with a sheet of thin galvanized steel so I can use it as a pellet trap too. I doubt the steel shot would imbed in the wood with that angle, but it would do some good damage. I am pretty certain pellets would penetrate it, so this should help with both & make it last longer.


Or a couple layers of denim works quite well.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok so I've finish tweaking on this thing. I've run about 300 shots through it so far & it works nearly perfect now. My aim sucks, so I'm chewing up cardboard back for the targets pretty quick. Ready to wrap it all up, put the handle on it & slap a coat of paint on it this coming weekend.

I was just using shims at first to try to get the steel shot to roll out of the center hole. But sometimes they would bounce & land on top of the shims or just stop rolling along the shim. It didn't have enough angle directing it toward the center. So I ended up adding two slats to give it the necessary angle to get every shot regardless of the bounce inside to make it out of the trap.There is a board over this that slants the opposite direction towards the back to make sure the shot doesn't get stuck at the front .
Kind of looks like the bottom of a pinball machine under the board here.









Here's the front of it with the final shot cache on the front. I had this nice lexan box so I decided to use it instead of PVC tubes. I have a flat magnet that is about 2"x6" and only about an 1/4" thick. I just stick it down in there & it picks them all up, then it holds all of my shot while I am practicing.









I opted not to use the flip up legs for a couple of reasons. In, every layout I could come up with, they would have been in the way more than they would have been useful. Also I would have had to make them out of wood or metal which would have made this heavier than it already is & storing two of the legs in the back would have been a pain. As I was setting up my tripod to make a short video of the target kicking my shots into the cache I got the idea to make telescopic legs like the tripod has out of schedule 40 PVC.

Here it is with the wheels on & some temporary front legs.









Here is the new plan to use telescopic legs & handle made out of sch 40 PVC. I plan on using 1" pipe with a 3/4" extension inside of that & then a third extension out of either 1/2" or some wood dowel rod. This system will give me the ability to raise the target nearly 4 feet high & make individual adjustments on each leg to level the target on uneven ground.









Here is my testing video from earlier this week.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lookin good bro!


----------

